

Raindrops splash before they hit the ground  - CaptainMorgan
http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg20227055.400-raindrops-splash-before-they-hit-the-ground.html

======
intregus
I understand the significance of something like this from a physics
perspective, but I'll be honest... "splash-suppressing materials for use in
kitchens" made me question the importance of this study.

~~~
anigbrowl
I think that's just an attempt to make it easy for people to relate to. Think
how useful a similar system might be in a hospital or lab setting, to say
nothing of the more abtruse applications that only a physicist might think of.
It might have relevance for things from inkjet printers to the way chemicals
are deposited on wafers for chip fabrication.

Remember that the physic are independent of the medium; water is the reference
liquid because of its ubuity, but with this information you could equally well
predict the behavior of other liquids by just altering the coefficient of
viscosity and the density of the surrounding medium. I'll hazard a guess that
it plays a role in cloud formation as well on a much slower scale.

